# Wet snow vs Dry snow



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been practicing some "Air to Fakies". On some days I can do the 180 no problem and other days I can barely jump off the ground. I found it to be more difficult to jump off wet snow then dry powdery snow. It is really the snow? Or do I just need more practice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you need more practice


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Wet snow is a little more grabby. Also were you wet, maybe you were a little heavyer form the water your clothes soked up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Also wet snow likes to stay on top of the board by the bindings, witch can add more weight!


----------

